# Trolling for the 1st Time



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

Going out to eastern OH for a fishing trip next week. Will be trolling for saugeye etc. Inexperienced is the word of the day for me and my buddy. Any advice on lures, presentations etc would be a great help.


Thanks
jbrid

:T


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Still a little early for saugeye to be going hard. A drift approach with worm harnesses might be pretty decent. Too many variables to answer your question easily. We fish a shallow lake, and we use shad raps and ripshads.


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks, we will probably get white bass instead, either way I'll be happy. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Alot of people here will help, give us the lake and what you want to troll for and how ur going to troll, like kind of boat and controlls? Give us a look at what you want to do and were and we'll help if possible.


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

Alot of people here will help, give us the lake and what you want to troll for and how ur going to troll, like kind of boat and controlls? Give us a look at what you want to do and were and we'll help if possible. 

Okey Dokey,
Fishing Sencaville lake, using a pontoon boat, got three rod holders for the two of us. Probably using crankbaits, 10-15 foot divers for the most part. My understanding is the lake is no deeper than 20 feet or so. Got lots of jigheads, some in-line spinners etc. My buddy has trolled before, it's his place.


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

Well heading out to fish tonight through Sunday Morning. Will post some pics if I get anything interesting.


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

Weel, we had very little luck. Mostly attributed to the weather. Nothing was biting. Had three small hybrids or white bass (I really can not tell the difference). No saugeye to be found. Had a blast otherwise, can't wait to try again.


----------



## buddstools (Oct 3, 2010)

Where is Lake Sencaville?


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry, I think 10 times faster than I can type. It is Senecaville lake or Senaca lake, just off 77 south of 70, 10 miles or so south to south east of Cambridge. It is about 3400 acres or so. Nice place.


----------

